# How to trade Hong Kong stocks?



## hissho (16 January 2008)

Hi all
just wondering how can one trade HongKong stocks from here in Australia? Which brokerage firms can i choose from? 

Thanks 
a
lot


----------



## ecfutures (20 January 2008)

Friend, try this http://www.poems.com.sg/ 
Even though is in Singapore but still u can trade online.


----------



## Santob (23 January 2008)

Comsec allows you to, but charge extra and don't have live data. You could also contact HSBC and ask them. I use their services but I have an account with them in Hong Kong so it might not be the same.


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 January 2008)

Best way IB. one account almost every market everywhere.

http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/main.php


----------



## lazyfish (23 January 2008)

Santob said:


> Comsec allows you to, but charge extra and don't have live data. You could also contact HSBC and ask them. I use their services but I have an account with them in Hong Kong so it might not be the same.




Tried that with HSBC and was told that they can offer no such service in Australia and I was referred back to Etrade


----------



## So_Cynical (29 August 2012)

Boom seems to be an easy, low cost way to trade/invest in HK and the mainland...they offer access to other markets but the cost isn't realistic..but the local offerings seem ok, looks like the account setup is easy and cheap and seems to be easy to get your money in and out to.

https://baby.boom.com.hk/en/

(not a recommendation, im just saying)


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

A stock to consider is Regent Pacific Group Limited HK:575
Http://www.regentpac.com/
etnet, live price quote - Http://www.etnet.com.hk/www/eng/stocks/realtime/quote.php?code=0575

Regent Pacific Group Limited is an investment company focused on investments in BioPharma.
The Company is a Hong Kong registered company and the rights of shareholders are governed by Hong Kong SAR law which may be different from the rights of shareholders in an Australian incorporated company.
The Company is incorporated in Hong Kong and is managed and controlled outside of Australia.
For these reasons the Australian Code on Takeovers and Mergers does not apply to the Company. The Company will not be subject to takeover regulation in Australia.

Only 'Limit Orders' are allowed on the Hong Kong Exchange. All trades are settled T2. Tolerance levels: A BUY limit order must be placed at the current offer price or down to a maximum of 20 ticks below the current offer price.
If a BUY limit order is placed above the current offer price or greater than 20 ticks below the current offer price, the order will be rejected by the market/exchange.
A SELL limit order must be placed at the current bid price or up to a maximum of 20 ticks above the current bid price. If a SELL limit order is placed below the current bid price or greater than 20 ticks above the current bid price, the order will be rejected by the market/exchange.
A quantity of shares that is equal to or a multiple of a set figure that is set by each exchange. For example, Regent only allows trades to be placed in lots of 10,000 then only multiples of 10,000 can be traded. All purchases must be made in board lots of 10,000.

Sales can be placed in mixed and odd lots - The sale of an odd lot will be made in the end of day auction which could affect the price. Companies in Hong Kong trade under SAR law.

All trades in Hong Kong have these charges added: Transaction Levy of 0.0027%, Trading Fee of 0.005% & Stamp Duty of 0.1%.

-----

***** https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/may-stock-tipping-competition-entry-thread.33932/page-2


----------



## qldfrog (29 April 2018)

just want to add that as far as I know, tradung HK stock with comsec (intl trade with pershing) can only be done on the phone..which I am not interested in, please tell me if I am wrong


----------

